# My Mini Split Install



## YesHaveSome (Apr 23, 2017)

So, not really a woodworking project but I know a lot of us ponder the best ways to heat/cool our shop. When it got really cold after Christmas I decided I'd had enough with crappy wall and space heaters and decided to take the plunge with a mini split. I was able to do 90% of the install myself and hired an HVAC tech do the final connections. Hope you enjoy the video!


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have had one in my garage for the last 4 years. Works great.


----------



## bradleycole (Jul 25, 2018)

Thank you for Video it really looks good


----------

